# Sldr owners - how much did you loft-up?



## Oddsocks (Mar 29, 2015)

As per the title I'm interested to see just how much people lofted up, any player who moved across post what you come from and what you ended up with.... And anyone who went to the 430 version.... Be extra interesting to hear what you found!


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2015)

Had an 8.5 Titleist 910D3, changed to a 12 degree SLDR (460cc) set at 11.5


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2015)

I went up to a 14 degree driver - lofted up by 2 degrees :thup:


----------



## MikeH (Mar 29, 2015)

I have 430 and went up to 12 deg (typiclaly all other drivers I have are around 10/10.5)


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 29, 2015)

9.5Â° to 10.5Â°. I hit it fairly high, even with a low launching shaft, so probably not typical.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 29, 2015)

dont own one, but when being semi-fitted I went from my 9* Ping to a 10.5* SLDR, it did go very high in my eyes but maybe the LM would show its better.


----------



## And29 (Mar 29, 2015)

Went from my 9.5 X2 Hot 
To 12 SLDR S  plus 15 yards easy


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 29, 2015)

I actually went down half a degree when I had my SDLR S to 10.
SLDR drivers are good drivers but mine never behaved for me so I'm using Ping 30 its behaving more


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 29, 2015)

I went to 12 degrees on mine... taken me places no other driver has. Although I think the new 9.5 degree aeroburner wouldn't be far behind it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 29, 2015)

9* deg r11s to 10.5 sdlr was 12 deg head turn down to 10.5 due to my dodgy swing plane!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2015)

How many still have there's or have changed?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 29, 2015)

3 wood for me. Had 15* and bought a 15* SLDR and it works best at 16.5*


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 29, 2015)

I went from the R11s in 9* to a SLDR in 12* set to 10.5*. Also went from a 70g x-stiff Fubuki to a 70g stiff Black Tie


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 29, 2015)

Seems 12* is a very common option.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 29, 2015)

I went from Ping G15 10.5 degree to SLDR S 14 degree, love it, would take something very special to make me change


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 30, 2015)

You all weren't hitting up enough on the ball for an optimal launch angle.  

Sack your old pro. &#128514;


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 30, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How many still have there's or have changed?
		
Click to expand...

I no longer do, it never suited me, Ping G30 fits me well


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 30, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Seems 12* is a very common option.
		
Click to expand...

I only got the 12* model because the fitter advised me to as he could see me opening the face on the 10.5 model. I like to see a slightly open face and going for the 12 and de-lofting it automatically makes the face sit open.


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2015)

Always used 9 degree drivers.....my SLDR was fitted at 12 (set to 11.75) degrees and is still in the bag.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 30, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			I only got the 12* model because *the fitter advised me to as he could see me opening the face on the 10.5 model. I like to see a slightly open face and going for the 12 and de-lofting it automatically makes the face sit open.*

Click to expand...

I've never understood this, to me an Open face is more loft and vice versa


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 30, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I've never understood this, to me an Open face is more loft and vice versa
		
Click to expand...

it does if you keep the face open through impact. But I tend to shut it slightly so, having an open face gives me phsychological boost knowing it's not going to shut turning my bad shot into a snap hook.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 30, 2015)

Think he means you would open up an iron to increase loft but strangely opening up a driver with a wrench delofts it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 30, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I've never understood this, to me an Open face is more loft and vice versa
		
Click to expand...

Google static loft v dynamic loft for an explanation, once you read it, it makes perfect sense  :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I've never understood this, to me an Open face is more loft and vice versa
		
Click to expand...

I think the gist is if you make the face sit open at address, to square it at impact you have to deloft it.

The same the other way round. If you add loft to an adjustable driver it will sit closed. When you open it to get it square, you have just added the loft you wanted.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 30, 2015)

To be honest all this static loft V dynamic loft is info than I care to know about. All I know is that by getting the higher lofted model then de-lofting it works a treat. Would never have thought to do that myself, but that is what we pay for custom fitting.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2015)

Same loft for me 9.5


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2015)

H



patricks148 said:



			Same loft for me 9.5
		
Click to expand...

Fitted or off the shelf?


----------



## Sybez (Mar 30, 2015)

The open/closed face angle only changes with adjustable drivers rather than an off the shelve 10.5, 12 etc etc... its the changes in the lie angle and rotation in the hozel that effect the face angle. So if you but a 10.5 and increase to 12 the face will site really closed at address, and you almost certainly won't get the same shot as if you were to hit a 12 at stock settings.

The SLDR is a funny bit of kit so would def say get on an LM and find the right settings before you go spending bucks on one. The forgiveness, or lack of is certainly something that won't suit everybody...


----------



## m10johnson (Mar 30, 2015)

Went from 9.5* to 10.5*.

If I had stuck to a stiff shaft, then I would have stuck with 9.5*.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 30, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Same loft for me 9.5
		
Click to expand...

That's because your special sir!


----------



## IM01 (Mar 30, 2015)

Off the shelf 9.5 still using the factory settings


----------



## swasterix (Mar 30, 2015)

Another here who lofted down!

Bought the SLDR on a whim from the fleabay. went from a Burner Superfast 10.5, regular shaft to a SLDR 10.5, adjusted to 9.5, stiff shaft.

Tested both drivers on GC2, and once I had settled on my preferred settings, have found around 20 yards extra with the SLDR, with much tighter dispersal. 

Best at golfing buy I have ever made!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 30, 2015)

Loving the spread of those fitted vs those who just winged it


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought I'd do really well (had a go at being fitted last year) but found that I didn't get any benefits from it, so didn't feel the need to spend the money.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 30, 2015)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I actually went down half a degree when I had my SDLR S to 10.
SLDR drivers are good drivers but mine never behaved for me so I'm using Ping 30 its behaving more
		
Click to expand...

Spawn me man, how do you mean never behaved. I have the SLDR and when it goes it goes but it is a club that I have to work hard to get the best out of it. And when it goes wrong it goes mega wrong.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 30, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			. I have the SLDR and when it goes it goes but it is a club that I have to work hard to get the best out of it. And when it goes wrong it goes mega wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Heard a few people mention about consistency and it going a bit sideways when it goes wrong. I don't have that problem usually, when I put a bad swing on it, I lose distance, but dispersion is still quite tight


----------



## And29 (Mar 31, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Heard a few people mention about consistency and it going a bit sideways when it goes wrong. I don't have that problem usually, when I put a bad swing on it, I lose distance, but dispersion is still quite tight
		
Click to expand...

SAME

WHEN I put a bad swing it's nowhere near as wayward as my X2 Hot SLDR is a winner for me great driver, not going to be changing anytime soon


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought my 14 degree on a whim, went from an 11deg R1, to 12 degree benross, the SLDR was in the ex demo bag from the club so took a punt. Its spot on if im honest and does not launch like it has that much loft! I do have to tee the ball quite low, but thats probably more poor technique than the club! but I am selling it shortly. Going for an Aeroburner mini. My home course is tight and not long, so accuracy wins over distance!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 31, 2015)

And29 said:



			SAME

WHEN I put a bad swing it's nowhere near as wayward as my X2 Hot SLDR is a winner for me great driver, not going to be changing anytime soon
		
Click to expand...

I think TM got it spot on with this club, I can't believe how consistent it is, even if I put a bad swing on it I still find the fairway more often than not.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 31, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			I think TM got it spot on with this club, I can't believe how consistent it is, even if I put a bad swing on it I still find the fairway more often than not.
		
Click to expand...

Thy actually got it horribly wrong. It wasn't supposed to be lofted up. They only added that when they realised it didn't work without it. What they got, was lucky.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 31, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Thy actually got it horribly wrong. It wasn't supposed to be lofted up. They only added that when they realised it didn't work without it. What they got, was lucky.
		
Click to expand...


Quite a big statement, any proof for this?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 31, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Quite a big statement, any proof for this?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I sat in the TM european HQ with a few other forummers last year and was told it by one of their product guys. Straight from the horses mouth you might say.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

I went from a 9.5 ping anser to 12 degree 430 sldr.    I hit the new double diamond alpha 10.5 degree yesterday and it launched 1 degree higher than my sldr


----------



## DanFST (Mar 31, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Yeah, I sat in the TM european HQ with a few other forummers last year and was told it by one of their product guys. Straight from the horses mouth you might say.
		
Click to expand...


Awesome! You can't argue with the numbers from the SLDR, whoever made that mistake at TM is the jammiest S*d ever!


----------



## And29 (Mar 31, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Yeah, I sat in the TM european HQ with a few other forummers last year and was told it by one of their product guys. Straight from the horses mouth you might say.
		
Click to expand...

Same thing happened with champagne thats gone down quite well too


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 31, 2015)

The whole loft up malarkey isn't just born out of a low spin head and needing loft to get it into the air.  Yes that is part of it but it also stems from people not delivering enough dynamic loft at impact through mostly negative angles of attack. 

If folks teed the ball higher and hit up on it then you wouldn't need so much loft to find an optimal launch angle.


----------



## swasterix (Apr 1, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Thy actually got it horribly wrong. It wasn't supposed to be lofted up. *They only added that when they realised it didn't work without it*. What they got, was lucky.
		
Click to expand...

and how does that explain those who have lofted down?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 1, 2015)

These people already have good or even too high launch numbers.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			The whole loft up malarkey isn't just born out of a low spin head and needing loft to get it into the air.  Yes that is part of it but it also stems from people not delivering enough dynamic loft at impact through mostly negative angles of attack. 

If folks teed the ball higher and hit up on it then you wouldn't need so much loft to find an optimal launch angle.
		
Click to expand...

yep, the prev drivers ive had have always been tee's pretty low, when i got the SLDR, i started teeing it up higher and got way better results, even into the wind.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 1, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			yep, the prev drivers ive had have always been tee's pretty low, when i got the SLDR, i started teeing it up higher and got way better results, even into the wind.
		
Click to expand...

What you are doing is high launch low spin. You will never find a long drive guy with a 12 degree head and the ball teed low. 

They all tee it as high as they can, hit way up on it with drivers with the loft of some putters to reduce spin.  

Granted sometimes accuracy is left at the door but we all crave that booming distance.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 1, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			The whole loft up malarkey isn't just born out of a low spin head and needing loft to get it into the air.  Yes that is part of it but it also stems from people not delivering enough dynamic loft at impact through mostly negative angles of attack. 

If folks teed the ball higher and hit up on it then you wouldn't need so much loft to find an optimal launch angle.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have missed the idea behind this. Due to the lack of spin you need to add the loft to get the ball flying on a good trajectory. But it is the reduction in spin that is giving such good results regarding consistency, because less backspin also means less side spin so the ball is staying straighter when hit with an open or closed face.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 1, 2015)

Not at all.  I completely understand.  

My brother was fitted for a 12 degree ping g20.   Not because it was low spin but because it increased his launch angle as he wasn't hitting up enough. 


Pros average 1.5 down.  Alot lofted up a degree or two to get back to their ideal launch numbers. 

They are not all like us. The sacrifice some distance to hit fairways where as alot of us sacrifice distance by having much too negative angles of attack if they know it or not.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 1, 2015)

swasterix said:



			and how does that explain those who have lofted down?
		
Click to expand...

Don't ask me, it was a TM product guru who said it. However, there are always exceptions to every rule.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 1, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Don't ask me, it was a TM product guru who said it. However, there are always exceptions to every rule.
		
Click to expand...

i think that has more to do with your swing. I could go down to a 7* if I wanted and just swing down onto it to create more backspin to get it airborne. I think what TM are saying is that if you hit the driver correctly then you should need to loft up due to the loss of backspin.

Thats just my opinion and not a slur on how anyone swings a driver that hasn't needed to loft up.


----------

